# LGB Track Cleaning Loco 20670 - MTS decoder



## Aklak (Dec 20, 2010)

I have an older 20670, early 90's I believe, the gear box does not have the "D" on it. Is it still possible to install a decoder? My problem is when used on a digital layout, it will only clean in reverse (and not vey well), not forward like it is suppose to (pulling as opposed to puishing). It works fine when not in cleaning mode. Not even sure a decoder would fix this problem or not. Thank you!


----------



## Aklak (Dec 20, 2010)

anybody??


----------

